# my travel knife set



## bradger (Jun 20, 2020)

Some time ago someone are here mentioned how much the dislike the knives that are available in the rooms, and was looking for something to travail withe.  I have the same problem, so i went looking for something as well , i found something knife set with wood and plastic cutting boards, but wasn't sure i wanted to spend the $67. a few days ago i finally decided  to pull the trigger, but it was no longer available.  so i went to another plan. I decided to go for a role bag. 
Put some of my knives i had. so what do you think of my collection. 















also going to add this knife


----------



## rc4u (Jun 20, 2020)

i've gotton several custom made blades past years. and i have several like yours maybe even same brand... what kind of steel or ceramic rod you use for touch ups ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice!!
I think "Jack The Ripper" had the same set!!

Bear


----------



## bradger (Jun 20, 2020)

rc4u said:


> what kind of steel or ceramic rod you use for touch ups ?


  steal from wolfgang puk


----------



## mike243 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a Stanley knife set in a plastic carrying case, has every thing I need including 6 or so steak knifes , they stay in the camper most of the time.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 21, 2020)

I purchased a "Truck Box"| from Sears and Roebucks back in the day when I was a floater, to carry around my knives and steel (diamond coated).






It was long enough for my 12" cimeters and diamond steel, plus held several 6" boning knives.  Think it is still available through Sears!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes!  Still available! Under seat 22" portable toolbox!


			Sears.com
		

only $10.99!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

That was me 

 bradger
. I like that set up. And I really like the roll you bought. Can you give me a link to that?


----------

